# Question about how autopsies and forensics work in this case.



## ironpony (May 30, 2017)

Basically for my story, I have a protagonist who needs to fake his death for his plan to work, that is, if faking his death is possible under these circumstances.  I don't want him to have to go out and kill someone in order to do it, cause he is not that immoral, and is not wanting to kill a helpless person to succeed in his goal.

However, a woman is killed earlier in the story, that he can get to her body first before anyone else and use her to his advantage of faking his own death.  But let's say he has to make everyone believe, that he is her.  He would I guess do something like burn the body, and switch the dental records to his, right?  But even if he can switch IDs with her, can he make a the people doing the autopsy believe that it's her even though it's a woman's body and not a mans?

Can he erase the evidence of gender, but at the same time, still make everyone believe that it's him though somehow?


----------



## sas (Jun 1, 2017)

Women have different pelvic structure. You would need her to be ash.


----------



## ironpony (Jun 2, 2017)

Can they tell just from that though?  What if the coroner said that "for a man, he has an effeminate pelvic structure?


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Jun 2, 2017)

They would know it's not a man by the structure. Period. 

But you raise an interesting question. Since you joined in 2015 you've asked a total of 676 questions focused on some aspect of the novel you're writing. And I'm sure you've done research on your own, so by now you should be a walking encyclopedia on forensics and police procedures. SO I'm surprised that you weren't aware of the differences in body structure between the sexes.

I was slso surprised to find that you've posted no comments in this or any other forum of this site, reviewed no work, and in no way paid back the community for the help you've received. Given the time and effort people have expended in answering your questions, might it not be nice to return the favor and contribute, too?

And after so many have worked towards the success of your novel, might it not be a nice gesture to post the first few pages to show that our efforts aren't wasted, and perhaps get some help on writing issues as well as plot points? Perhaps tell us how close to completion it is, and what the word count will be. Fair is fair, after all. If you only take, and give nothing in return...


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jun 2, 2017)

There are other ways to tell gender besides the pelvis. The cranium crests and ridges are more pronounced in makes, chin more square, more robust jaws. And then there's the whole genetics of males being XY and females being XX.


----------



## ironpony (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh I am done that novel from before.  This is a new story that I am writing for a writing class I am taking and it's an assignment.  The professor suggested that I change some things around to make the story better and get higher marks on.  But I feel that forensics are important too, and don't want the changes to be implausible either.  

But yes, you are right, I should make more time to review other ones things.  I just hate telling people, that their stories don't work, and I guess I am not very good at critiquing, cause of that.  But I will give it a go, you are right.


----------

